# Oats



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

I eat the ready packed Quaker Oats so simple for ease and convenience. Do you guys think they are a good enough as part of a bulking diet or shud i find time to prep my own?

The nutrition reads

36g serving**

**with 180 ml semi skimmed milk

216k/cals

32.8g carbs 16.4g of which sugars

5.3g fat


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

scout said:


> I eat the ready packed Quaker Oats so simple for ease and convenience. Do you guys think they are a good enough as part of a bulking diet or shud i find time to prep my own?
> 
> The nutrition reads
> 
> ...


compare the sached oats to a typical box/bag gram for gram and you find you are paying allot of money for feck all!

tescos organic jumbo oats are £1 for 1kg bags and they are top notch for porridge. Either that or ultra fine powdered oats to drink as a shake for me.


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

cheers buddy, yeah when you look at it like that it makes sense.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

scout said:


> shud i find time to prep my own?


Yes.

whole oats only take 5 mins in a pan and because they are not processed are nutritionally superior.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I just eat mine cold with protein with water and protein powder.

Always go for the big bags of natural un-processed oats!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> I just eat mine cold with protein with water and protein powder.
> 
> * Always go for the big bags of natural un-processed oats!*


bump that, totally agree!


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

excellent cheers fellas.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Oats are one of the cheapest things to buy and easiest to prepare. £1/kg. I have them raw in my shake.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I buy 100lbs sacks from my local horse feed shop - it works out even cheaper that way!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> I buy 100lbs sacks from my local horse feed shop - it works out even cheaper that way!


You must love oats...?!

(Or just be tight  )


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

33g of carbs per 36g serving? thats not right is it??


----------



## loser (Apr 5, 2008)

I have been adding pumpkin, sesame and sunflower seeds to my oats. Makes a nice porridge - even more protein!

mark


----------

